#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Σωστή αναγραφή τίτλου Πτυχ. Μηχανικών Τ.Ε.

## Pappos

Σύμφωνα με την κείμενη νομοθεσία* Π.Δ. 388/89 Φ.Ε.Κ. 169 Α' άρθρο μόνο παρ. 2* (http://www.eetem.gr/docs/techniko_vima_18.pdf σελ.27 αναγράφονται οι τίτλοι των Πτυχ. Μηχανικών Τ.Ε.)

Παρακαλώ πολύ την διαχειριστική ομάδα να προβεί στις απαραίτητες διορθώσεις όπως ορίζει ο νόμος.

Συγκεκριμένα:

Πτυχ. Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Δομικών Έργων Τ.Ε. 
Πτυχ. Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Έργων Υποδομής Τ.Ε.

κ.ο.κ.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες http://www.eetem.gr/docs/techniko_vima_18.pdf σελ.27.

Παρακαλώ πολύ στους διαχειριστές να προβούν στις απαραίτητες αλλαγές.

----------


## cna

Επειδή δεν έχω αναλάβει ακόμα καθήκοντα φαντάζομαι ότι είναι περιορισμός του vbulletin που δεν επιτρέπει την πλήρη αναγραφή του ορθού τίτλου. Θα δω μόλις έχω την δυνατότητα αν υπάρχει λύση μέσω συντμήσεων (Πτ. Πολ. Μηχ. Δ.Ε. Τ.Ε. π.χ.).

----------

Pappos

----------


## kostaspde

Κάντε το τότε Μηχανικός Πολιτικών Δομικών Έργων.

----------


## cna

kostas ή θα είμαστε ακριβείς ή αλλιώς παραμένει ως έχει γιατί δεν έχει νόημα. Ακόμα και το Πολιτικός Δομικών Έργων Μηχανικός δεν είναι ακριβές αν θέλουμε να είμαστε νομότυποι.

----------


## Pappos

> Συγκεκριμένα:
> 
> Πτυχ. Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Δομικών Έργων Τ.Ε. 
> Πτυχ. Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Έργων Υποδομής Τ.Ε.


Αυτό είναι το σωστό.

----------


## vasgi

Εγώ που είμαι αρχαίος , έχω τελειώσει το τμήμα Πολιτικών Μηχανικών - Κατεύθυνση Δομικών Εργων και ο πυχ. Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Δ.Ε.Τ.Ε. είναι ο ακριβέστερος

----------


## cna

vasgi συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Για την ακρίβεια είναι ο νομικά προβλεπόμενος τίτλος. Δες και την δημοσίευση #2 στο παρόν.

----------

